# Jennifer Aniston ist Stalker los



## Mandalorianer (23 Juli 2010)

Jennifer Aniston ist Stalker los - er wollte ein Baby

Endlich hat sie wieder ihre Ruhe! Jennifer Aniston verbrachte mehr als eine Woche unter panischer Angst. Ein psychisch kranker Fan heftete sich an ihre Fersen – nun ist vorerst Schluss damit. Die Schauspielerin konnte vor Gericht eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen den Stalker erwirken.

Als Jason Peyton Jennifer verfolgte und auf sie wartete, trug er laut Gerichtsdokument einen scharfen Gegenstand, eine Tüte und eine Rolle Klebeband bei sich. Angeblich habe er auch einen Zettel mit Namen bei sich gehabt, für das Baby, welches er sich mit Jen wünsche. Jason bilde sich ein, eine Beziehung mit der Darstellerin zu führen. In sein Auto ritzte er „Ich liebe Dich, Jennifer Aniston“.

In den Gerichtsunterlagen wird Jason als „besessener paranoider Schizophrener, mit einer Vorgeschichte aus Gewalt und krimineller Belästigung durch Stalken“ beschrieben. Der Mann befindet sich jetzt in psychiatrischer Behandlung. Nach seiner Entlassung muss er rund 100 Meter Abstand zu Jennifer halten - und von allem was mit ihr zu tun hat.

Jason wurde bereits 2008 in Pennsylvania verhaftet, weil er seiner Nachbarin hinterher stalkte. Er soll der Polizei gesagt haben: „Sie liebt mich, ihr Mann vergewaltigt sie, sie braucht meine Hilfe.“


*Leute gibts , kranker Typ 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Buterfly (23 Juli 2010)

> [...]laut Gerichtsdokument einen scharfen Gegenstand, eine Tüte und eine Rolle Klebeband bei sich



scharfer Gegenstand = Schlüssel?

In einem Land wo es weit über 200 Millionen registrierte Schusswaffen in Privatbesitz gibt und wahrscheinlich ein vielfaches davon in illegalen Besitz, finde ich die Ausstattung des Stalkers schon lebensbedrohlich 

Naja scheint trotzdem ein Spinner zu sein :crazy: Aber davon gibts ja bei uns auch mehr als genug. Hoffentlich hat Jennifer jetzt Ruhe vor ihm.


----------



## Chamser81 (23 Juli 2010)

Solche Spinner können sogar verdammt gefährlich werden!


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (23 Juli 2010)




----------



## Q (23 Juli 2010)

Buterfly schrieb:


> ... Aber davon gibts ja bei uns auch mehr als genug...




rofl3 jede(r) ziehe sich den Schuh an, der ihm/ihr passt :thx: Gollum für die Yellow Press


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2010)

toll, endlich hat sie ihre Ruhe


----------

